

Mangos – An implementation in pure Go of the Scalable Protocols - vruiz
https://github.com/gdamore/mangos

======
dochtman
For anyone who doesn't know what nanomsg is:

[http://nanomsg.org/](http://nanomsg.org/)

It's a spiritual successor of 0MQ, by the same (technical) author. The
differences from 0MQ are documented here:

[http://nanomsg.org/documentation-
zeromq.html](http://nanomsg.org/documentation-zeromq.html)

~~~
tlrobinson
No wonder the REQREP, INPROC, etc terminology looked so familiar!

------
joshbaptiste
A good overview and comparison [http://www.bravenewgeek.com/fast-scalable-
networking-in-go-w...](http://www.bravenewgeek.com/fast-scalable-networking-
in-go-with-mangos/)

------
nawitus
When will nanomsg have a non-beta release?

~~~
dochtman
It's not clear. To be fair, I think there are people who use nanomsg in
production as it is, though probably only some parts are production-worthy
(e.g. IPC support on Windows has been sort of sticky).

